# Boys and bows



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

So the hubby and I have been arguing ... cant Ari rock a bow or is it too girlie? There are boy bows right? Or are we forever stuck with a bandana. What happens if he can wear a top knot? I looked at some pics and cant tell.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I would put a bow in!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I wrote a very heated blog post about it. Think it might not be OK to post the complete text on this forum but here's a link if you're interested. 
http://aasthalovesyou.tumblr.com/post/35867877683/its-a-boy-but-his-leash-is-pink

Here's some relevant parts, edited a bit to clean up language -

People wear (and should be able to wear) whatever they want to. And women can get away all the time with dressing up in male clothes. It’s usually men who get ridiculed for looking like women, or dressing up like women. I guess because it really is bad for a man to look like a woman; what with women being the weaker sex and all. But a dog!?

Gustave likes his hair not being in his eyes. And mommy likes to make his topknot spiffier with a bow. I can assure you he does not care if it’s blue or pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Great perspective. The blog was awesome!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I say go for it if that's what you want. My boy Riley used to wear bows all the time when i kept him in a full coat. I had the topknot cut off a couple years ago when i got his coat cut down, his topknot has grown out again and i'm deciding if i want to keep it or not, he's approximately 8-10 years of age and he's happy either way. Here's a couple of pics of Riley in coat sporting his manly bows, he's also in my avatar when he got his coat cut down. Here's a link to our very own Marj's bow page with the boy bows M'Lady's Dog Bows - Boy Bows Page 1 it's really all just a matter of preference.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Personally I love the boy... Since we are basically starting from scratch with his coat I am going to grow his top knot out and see how he tolerates it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Male show dogs wear bows. Just tell your husband that famous studs who have titles for siring many champion offspring WEAR BOWS.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can always dress him like this:

Dog clothing for Harley Davidson lovers

then he wouldn't need a bow. Sorry could not resist.

I keep Lucky's face short, because he tends to get into things, but I certainly would put him in a dark color bow. You could use a white bow if you just wanted to introduce the concept, and get your husband used to it. It would be inconspicous. They say tact is lighting a fire under someone without making their blood boil.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am all for boys wearing bows!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If Gus was smaller... I'd put bows in his hair.

I think a nice simple black bow would look lovely for special occasions 

And Marj does have some wonderful boy bows.... I say go for it! Malts are meant to have long hair...and for that hair to be tied up


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Well we have a while to go before he grows a top knot! I just love him









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

